# Xorg Keyboard mapping



## narcolepsy (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi, is there anyway to force Xorg to choose which nationality of keyboard I have?

I have the following in my xorg.conf 


```
Section "InputDevice"
   Identifier  "Keyboard1"
   Driver      "kbd"
   Option      "XkbRules"      "xorg"
   Option      "XkbModel"      "pc105"
   Option      "XkbLayout"     "gb"
EndSection
```

but I have both a PS/2 keyboard and a dell usb keyboard in, and it seems to pick the "us" layout for both. weird.

Thanks in advance


----------



## ale (Oct 1, 2009)

If you are using HAL, try reading this [post=19423]post[/post].


----------



## narcolepsy (Oct 1, 2009)

thanks a lot ale, seems like a pretty cryptic solution to a simple problem!


----------



## graedus (Oct 2, 2009)

With xorg 7.4 I think you need to tell the server in xorg.conf not to autoadd your devices:


```
Section "ServerFlags"
	Option "AutoAddDevices" "False"

EndSection
```

But you should correctly setup both the mouse and kb.


----------

